
NBA Players Will Return to Playoffs After Walkout - jbegley
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/27/sports/basketball/nba-resume.html
======
AtlasBarfed
IMO activist professional athletes have discovered a powerful (but not novel)
form of protest: spot strikes.

If they threaten the fundamental revenues of professional sports, it will
diminish their political platform. But temporary disruption will produce more
attention and drama, which is really all modern broadcast media feeds upon.

I imagine this will get tested in a far more potent market: college and
professional football, which has a far more conservative audience.

While the NFL has shown willingness for replacement players for a season with
labor strikes, what it cannot get away with is using replacement players for
individual games.

------
rumanator
Paywalled.

